# SMOK Baby Beast RBA



## Humbolt (26/11/18)

Anybody have stock of just the RBA and not the kit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/11/18)

Is this what you're looking for?
http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RBA-RTA-Atomisers-clearomisers/Big-baby-beast-RBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RBA-RTA-Atomisers-clearomisers/Big-baby-beast-RBA


 Yip, but not the kit. I don't need the glass and everything else, only the base as the RBA is not going into a Baby Beast tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> Yip, but not the kit. I don't need the glass and everything else, only the base as the RBA is not going into a Baby Beast tank.


They only come like this, maybe try the classifieds?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> They only come like this, maybe try the classifieds?


Thats what I did yes.
Thank you @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

